# AutoweekForums M3 Engines Blowing Up topic.



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

http://forums.autoweek.com/thread.jspa?forumID=32&threadID=10810
:yikes:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

And?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

this will really blow your mind then

http://members.roadfly.org/jason/m3engines.htm


----------

